
“Alien” and “Star Trek: The Motion Picture” at 40 - sohkamyung
https://www.centauri-dreams.org/2019/09/13/the-human-adventure-is-just-beginning-alien-and-star-trek-the-motion-picture-at-40/
======
universalxtreme
It seems the predictions are ahead of the curve in terms of the year of
technology arrival (think 2001 a space odyssey) but they seem to be inching
closer, even if the reality lags a little behind the predictions

~~~
aukiman
as long as they get there in the end. It's exciting to see how we are striving
as a species to realise some of these technologies for the greater good,
rather than just for domination.

